# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  απορίες Am/ διαμόρφωση screen/ κατασκευή πομπού.............

## ok1gr

Πώς γίνεται διαμόρφωση από screen?

Ξέρει κανείς κανέναν ΑΠΛΟ τρόπο?

Βρήκα κάποια σχέδια με λυχνίες αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να τα προσαρμώσω....
Ο πομπός θα είναι 100Watt (AM)

----------


## itta-vitta

Συνδέεις σε σειρά με το σκρήν της λυχνίας εξόδου ένα μετασχηματιστή διαμορφώσεως με πρωτεύον από 2,5 ΚΩ - 6 ΚΩ με λήψεις στα 3,5 και 5 ΚΩ και δευτέρεύον 4 & 8 Ω(για διαμόρφωση back to back), ανάλογης ισχύος για να μπορέσεις να πετύχεις καλή προσαρμογή διαμόρφωσης. Τυχόν αντίσταση για πτώση τάσης, θα τοποθετηθεί πριν από το μετασχηματιστή. Πριν και μετά το μετασχηματιστή να βάλεις και από ένα πυκνωτή από 2200 pf έως 5000 pf ανάλογης τάσης

Φιλικά 
Ηλίας (itta-vitta RADIO)

----------


## ok1gr

Ηλία σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου...
Μήπως ξές αν γίνεται χωρίς μετασχηματιστή?

Και κάτι άλλο....
Για διαμόρφωσης 50Watt ένας 24V@4A καλός είναι*?*
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει και η τέλεια διαμόρφωση αρκεί να γίνεται δουλειά....

thanks

----------


## GREG

απο καθοδο?????????????????

----------


## ok1gr

Αν είναι χωρίς μετασχηματιστή δεν με πειράζει...

----------


## tzitzikas

ποια ειναι τα πλεονεκτηματα/μειονεκτηματα της διαμορφωσης απο screen σε σχεση με plate modulation?εχω διαβασει οτι οι μεγαλοι σταθμοι (>100 kw) προτιμουν αυτο το ειδος διαμορφωσης γιατι γλυτωνουν σε ακουστικη ισχυ.

----------


## kostas30

παιδια δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα  για screen modulation.

----------


## ok1gr

Κώστα:
Για μετασχηματιστή διαμόρφωσης 50Watt ένας 24V@4A ή 48V καλός είναι?
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει και η τέλεια διαμόρφωση αρκεί να γίνεται δουλειά....

----------


## ok1gr

Και κάτι άλλο...
Στην άνοδο της 519 σε αυτό το σχέδιο τί τάση πάει?

----------


## babisko

> Και κάτι άλλο...
> Στην άνοδο της 519 σε αυτό το σχέδιο τί τάση πάει?



Στην ανόρθωση η τάση DC θα είναι = τάση AC επί τετραγωνική ρίζα του 2 (= 1,41 περίπου) , μείον την πτώση τάσης στις διόδους (0,7V περίπου για κάθε δίοδο, εδώ έχεις 4 διόδους σε σειρά, επομένως περίπου 2,8V), επάνω στο τσοκ των 15 H και στον διαμορφωτή (οι δυο τελευταίες εξαρτώνται από τα χαρακτηριστικά τους, ωμικές αντιστάσεις κ.λ.π.).

Στην περίπτωσή σου της ανόρθωσης δικτύου 220V X 1.41 = 311 V περίπου και πρακτικά η τάση σου θα κυμαίνεται στην περιοχή των 300 - 320 V (η τάση της ΔΕΗ είναι σταθερή στα 220V :Wink:

----------


## tzitzikas

αν δεν κανω λαθος το κυκλωμα τροφοδοσιας της ανοδου της 519 κανει διπλασιασμο τασης με χρηση ηλεκτρολυτικων.για οικονομια για να μην χρησιμοποιησει μετασχηματιστη

----------


## ReFas

> Ξέρει κανείς κανέναν ΑΠΛΟ τρόπο?
> 
> Βρήκα κάποια σχέδια με λυχνίες αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να τα προσαρμώσω....
> Ο πομπός θα είναι 100Watt (AM)



Γίνεται χωρις διαμορφωτή με χρηση άλλων 2 λυχνιών, μια ECC82 και μία ΕL504 πχ.
Αν σε ενδιαφερει να φτιαξω το κυκλωματακι και να το ανεβασω, σε κάποιες μέρες όμως.
Να έχεις υποψη σου όμως ότι για να παίξει σωστα διαμόρφωση απο σκριν θα πρέπει να ρίξεις την ισχύ εξόδου.
Αν για παράδειγμα η λυχνια εξόδου σου βγάζει 100W τότε θα πρέπει να πέσει στα 50 η και ποιό κατω καλύτερα.
Αυτο ισχύει και για τους άλλους τύπους διαμόρφωσης( απο οδηγο απο ανασταλτικο η απο κάθοδο).

Το τροφοδοτικο της 509 κάνει τριπλασιασμό, βγάζει 900 βολτ δηλαδή.

----------


## babisko

> αν δεν κανω λαθος το κυκλωμα τροφοδοσιας της ανοδου της 519 κανει διπλασιασμο τασης με χρηση ηλεκτρολυτικων.για οικονομια για να μην χρησιμοποιησει μετασχηματιστη



Σωστά! Ζητώ συγνώμη για το λάθος μου. Δεν πρόσεξα τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές που βρίσκονται πάνω από τα διοδάκια.
Θεωρητικά η τάση είναι περίπου 600 - 650 V.

----------


## ok1gr

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ...

Κάτι ακόμα...
σε αυτό το καμμότι πόσοι ηλεκτρολυτικοί είναι και πώς συνδέονται???
Επάνω είναι 2 και κάτω ένας και χρησιμοποιούνται σαν μονοί? Δλδ. έχει τα 2 + βραχυκυκλωμμένα?

Ο μετασχηματιστής διαμόρφωσης είναι ίδιος με αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούνται στους ενισχυτές με λυχνίες? Πόσα watt πρέπει να είναι?

Αν τον οδηγήσω με ενισχυτή transistorικό πειράζει?

Ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα...

----------


## itta-vitta

Τα πράγματα για τη διαμόρφωση από το σκρην δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολα. Είμαι ραδιοπειραματιστής (κατά άλλους ραδιοπειρατής) στα ΑΜ και στα FM, από το 1974. H διαμόρφωση από το σκρήν γίνεται όπως την έγραψα πιο πάνω και την έχω δουλέψει. Υπάρχει και ένας άλλος τρόπος διαμόρφωσης, η διαμόρφωση ''serius gate'' . Το λέω τώρα πρόχειρα, θα συμβουλευτώ τη σχεδιοθήκη μου και θα σου πώ. Αν θυμάμαι καλά γίνεται με μια ή δύο λυχνίες ECC83 και με ελάχιστα υλικά και χωρίς μετασχηματιστή για πομπούς όχι μεγάλης ισχύος. Για το μηχάνημα που θα δουλέψεις Πάνο, κάνει. Την EL519 την έχω δουλέψει και την ξέρω πολύ καλά. Στείλε μου τη διεύθυνσή σου να σου ταχυδρομίσω σχέδιο. Δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω γιατί έχω προβκημα με το σκάνερ. Ένας μετασχηματιστής 220βολτ/6,3 βολτ στα 3 αμπέρ ισοδυναμεί με ένα μετασχηματιστή εξόδου 5κω/8ωμ - 5βατ. Η τάση στο διπλασιασμό ή τριπλασιασμό απευθείαςαπό το δίκτυο πέφτει πολύ με το φορτίο.Αν κτασκευάσεις καλά την 519 θα σου τραβήξει στο συντονισμό 330 mA και η τάση από τριπλασιασμό (980 βόλτ) θα πέσει στα 350 βόλτ!! Θα πρέπει να βάλεις πολούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς για να έχεις καλή εξομάλυνση για να έχεις τη μισή τάση. Απαραίτητες είναι οι μετρήσεις, αλλά δεν μπορούν να γίνουν με τον πομπό σε λειτουργία με την κεραία γιατί επηρεάζεται το πολύμετρο, αλλά μόνο με dummy load, ή με μια κοινή λυχνία πυρακτώσεως 100-150 βατ που συνδέεται με το πηνίο εξόδου και με το σασί με καλώδιο 75 ωμ.  
Πάντως δεν με ενοχλείς καθόλου με τις ερωτήσεις σου. Περίμενα τηλέφωνό σου το μεσημέρι(Σάββατο 27-5) αλλά δεν πήρες.

itta-vitta RADIO

----------


## itta-vitta

Τα σχέδια του 711 είναι όλα για πέταμα ή για την τουαλέτα. Είναι παρμένα από το βιβλίο κάποιου Παπαδημητρίου ή κάπως έτσι. Άν λειτουργήσουν θα πάρουν φωτιά και αν δεν πάρουν φωτιά θα ψάχνεις σήμα στο ραδιόφωνο.

----------


## ok1gr

Το βιβλίο λέγεται ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές Παπακωνσταντίνου (νομίζω!)

Μπορείς να μου προτείνεις κάτι άλλο! Στην ίδια ισχή και δυσκολία κατασκευής?

----------


## PaPaItsos

> Τα σχέδια του 711 είναι όλα για πέταμα ή για την τουαλέτα. Είναι παρμένα από το βιβλίο κάποιου Παπαδημητρίου ή κάπως έτσι. Άν λειτουργήσουν θα πάρουν φωτιά και αν δεν πάρουν φωτιά θα ψάχνεις σήμα στο ραδιόφωνο.



Δηλαδη αυτό το σχεδιο είναι μουφα?
http://membres.lycos.fr/neazoi/page/...oHlia/fm60.jpg

----------


## Giannis511

Πάντως φίλε Παναγιώτη μην νομίζεις οτι πετυχαίνεις και τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο.Δοκίμασε το 50βατο και το 80βατο του Παπακωσταντίνου από τα λίγα που βγαίνουν καλά και οι λυχνίες που δουλεύει ακόμα βρωμάνε στο εμπόριο.Η διαμόρφωση από άλλα πλέγματα στα μεσαία πειραματικά πράγματι είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα αλλά πρακτικά είναι πιο ευρέως διαδεδομένη από άνοδο (και ίσως οικονομικότερη).Εδώ σου παραθέτω και ένα πολύ ιδιότυπο σχέδιο που βρήκα για μεσαία και η λυχνία του είναι μάλλον δυσεύρετη (επτάοδος 12ΒΕ6(νήμα 12 volts) ή 6ΒΕ6(6,3V) ή 5750(6,3V) ή ΕΚ90(6,3V)).

Η σελίδα είναι: http://www.dogstar.dantimax.dk/tubestuf/amtx-1.htm

Κάπου αλλού είχα διαβάσει για διαμόρφωση από κάθοδο και το κουφό διαμόρφωση από νήμα στο www.pll.gr

----------


## ReFas

> Τα πράγματα για τη διαμόρφωση από το σκρην δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολα. Είμαι ραδιοπειραματιστής (κατά άλλους ραδιοπειρατής) στα ΑΜ και στα FM, από το 1974. H διαμόρφωση από το σκρήν γίνεται όπως την έγραψα πιο πάνω και την έχω δουλέψει. Υπάρχει και ένας άλλος τρόπος διαμόρφωσης, η διαμόρφωση ''serius gate'' . Το λέω τώρα πρόχειρα, θα συμβουλευτώ τη σχεδιοθήκη μου και θα σου πώ. Αν θυμάμαι καλά γίνεται με μια ή δύο λυχνίες ECC83 και με ελάχιστα υλικά και χωρίς μετασχηματιστή για πομπούς όχι μεγάλης ισχύος. Για το μηχάνημα που θα δουλέψεις Πάνο, κάνει. Την EL519 την έχω δουλέψει και την ξέρω πολύ καλά. Στείλε μου τη διεύθυνσή σου να σου ταχυδρομίσω σχέδιο. Δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω γιατί έχω προβκημα με το σκάνερ. Ένας μετασχηματιστής 220βολτ/6,3 βολτ στα 3 αμπέρ ισοδυναμεί με ένα μετασχηματιστή εξόδου 5κω/8ωμ - 5βατ. Η τάση στο διπλασιασμό ή τριπλασιασμό απευθείαςαπό το δίκτυο πέφτει πολύ με το φορτίο.Αν κτασκευάσεις καλά την 519 θα σου τραβήξει στο συντονισμό 330 mA και η τάση από τριπλασιασμό (980 βόλτ) θα πέσει στα 350 βόλτ!! Θα πρέπει να βάλεις πολούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς για να έχεις καλή εξομάλυνση για να έχεις τη μισή τάση. Απαραίτητες είναι οι μετρήσεις, αλλά δεν μπορούν να γίνουν με τον πομπό σε λειτουργία με την κεραία γιατί επηρεάζεται το πολύμετρο, αλλά μόνο με dummy load, ή με μια κοινή λυχνία πυρακτώσεως 100-150 βατ που συνδέεται με το πηνίο εξόδου και με το σασί με καλώδιο 75 ωμ.  
> Πάντως δεν με ενοχλείς καθόλου με τις ερωτήσεις σου. Περίμενα τηλέφωνό σου το μεσημέρι(Σάββατο 27-5) αλλά δεν πήρες.
> 
> itta-vitta RADIO



Series-gate modulation λεγεται itta-vitta. Ειχα δοκιμασει ενα κυκλωματακι με μια ECC82  και μια EL504 για το σκριν σε 2x807.
Itta-vitta διαμόρφωση βάζεις στο σκριν χωρίς να κατεβάσεις την τάση?
Οπως δουλευεις τη λυχνια απο διαμορφωση ανόδου, τις ίδις τάσεις ρίχνεις και σε διαμορφωση σκρίν?
Γιάννη η 6BE6 είναι κοινή λυχνια σε δέκτες.. ο Collins 51j-4 έχει 3 μέσα...

----------


## ok1gr

Το σχέδιο και τη λάμπα τα ξέρω... η λάμπα βγάζει λίγα βατ και κάτι λιγότερο από 15Ε, υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα...

Απόφάσησα να πάρω μετασχηματιστή διαμόρφωσης....
Αλλά έχω κάποιο προβλήματα...

1. Ρώτησα σε κάποιον στη αθήνα και μου είπε ότι μια καλή κατασκευή κάνει 70Ε και μπορεί να μου κάνει κάτι λιγότερα προσεγμένο με 50Ε

Λέτε να έχει καμιά διαφορά?

2. αυτός ο άνθρωπος πουλάει αυτούς τους μετασχηματιστές σαν μετασχηματιστές εξόδου για ενισχυτές με λυχνίες.....
Λέτε να κάνει?

3. Οι παραπάνω τιμές είναι για μετασχηματιστή 80W... 
Αν χρησιμοποιήσω 50W θα έχω μεγάλη διαφορά?

p.s. Ηλία (itta-vitta) δεν μπόρεσα να σε πάρω γιατί είχα μάθημα...

----------


## Giannis511

Οι μετασχηματιστές αυτοί για ενισχυτές με λυχνίες είναι συνήθως τοροειδείς και χρησιμοποιούν ακριβά υλικά για να μπορούν να συμπεριφεέρονται καλά σε αυτά τα κυκλώματα για την ποιότητα του ήχου (πρίμα - μπάσα) κάτι που επί της ουσίας είναι άχρηστο στα μεσαία.Ζήτα διαμορφωτή για πομπό φίλε μου μη σε πιάσουν κορόιδο.

Η 6BE6 υπάρχει στον 741? Εδώ στην Αθήνα νομίζουν οτι αυτές οι λυχνίες είναι άχρηστες...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## CrazyWater

Πληροφοριακά  σας  αναφέρω  για το  όνομα  Παπακωσταντίνου  τον  είχα  καθηγητή  για  2  χρόνια  και  ήταν  ένα  από  τα  καλύτερα  μυαλά  στους  πομπούς . Αυτός  και  μερικοί  άλλοι  έστησαν  τον  κρατικό  σταθμό   ΄΄  Η ΦΩΝΗ  ΤΗΣ  ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ ΄΄  στα  βραχέα  κύματα. Έγραψε  πολλά  βιβλία  τα  οποία  διδάσκονται  και  μέχρι  σήμερα.

----------


## ok1gr

Ναι....
Αλλά νομίζω δεν βγάζει τπτ. σε ισχύ...

Φίλε Γιάννη έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιο μαγαζί?

----------


## Giannis511

Δυστυχώς όχι. Πλέον για τέτοιες λυχνίες πρέπει ή να απευθυνθείς σε κακούς επαγγελματίες όπως οι διάδοχοι του Βασίλη στην Ερμού ή στον ΠΟΠ 22 (Αθηναίοι) ή αλλιώς να παίξεις λίγη ρουλέτα με παλιά ραδιόφωνα, ερασιτεχνικούς δέκτες κλπ εκτός λειτουργίας για διάλυση από μοναστηράκι ή παζάρια. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και οι (συμπαθείς) αθίγγανοι οι οποίοι τα πουλάνε σε εξευτελιστικά χαμηλές τιμές.

Είχα πάρει ένα TELEFUNKEN ραδιόφωνο με λυχνίες και έπαιζε(!) με 30 ευρώ και έπαιζε άψογα από το παζάρι του Σχιστού και το έχω έτσι για αντίκα.

----------


## ok1gr

Παιδιά έχω έναν dublex 100Watt με 2 504 και ecc81 ecc83 ecc83 

Μπορώ να τον χρησιμοποιήσω για να διαμορφώσω σε πομπό? Αν ναι πώς θα το συνδέσω? Δεν υπάρχει τύλιγμα με αντίσταση της τάξεως των kΩ Νομίζω πάει μέχρι 16Ω....
Εκεί από επάνω γράφει με το χέρι 110V....

Καμιά βοήθειά?

Βάζω και μερικές φώτο....

και κάτι άλλο, ένας τέτοιος ενισχυτής πόσα αξίζει μεταχειρισμένος? 
(κάντε login για να δείτε τις foto)

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

del

----------


## GREG

Οχι φιλε δεν ειναι μουφα ειναι πολυ καλο και δοκιμασμενο απο εκατονταδες  ερασιτεχνες που ξερω εγω ΚΑΙ απο εμενα  απο αυτο το βιβλιο ταχω φτιαξει ΟΛΑ εκτος απο τις 4 EL509 με τη ΖΕΝΕR που οντως εχω μερικες αποριες .....αλλα νομιζω οτι ακομα και αυτο τοχουν φτιαξει με επιτυχια ατομα απο εδω.....ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## ok1gr

GREG λέγοντας μούφα ο φίλος Ηλίας πιστεύω ότι ενοεί ότι μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί πιό σωστά και όχι ότι δεν δουλεύει καθόλου...

----------


## Giannis511

Φυσικά και δεν αμφισβητείται ότι ο Παπακωσταντίνου είναι μορφή και τα κυκλώματα του συγκεκριμένου βιβλίου είναι σχεδόν καθιερωμένα.Απλά κάτι που παρατήρησα είναι ότι ορισμένες στοιχειώδεις λεπτομέρειες όπως στο ότι αρκετά κυκλώματα κάνουν ανόρθωση δικτύου αντί να απομωνόνουν πρώτα με μετασχηματιστή και ασφάλεια. Ένας άπειρος και "πυρομένος" μπορεί εύκολα να το παραλείψει και να κοινηθεί μέχρι τέλους.

Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εαν μπορούμε να διαμορφώσουμε από άνοδο στον ταλαντωτή και στη συνέχεια να μπεί η βαθμίδα ενίσχυσης και γιατί διαμορφώνουμε πάντα αυτήν(την ενισχύτρια)?

Με εκτίμηση Γιάννης 511

----------


## ok1gr

αυτό θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα πολύ... Θα ήταν ειδανικό....

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Παιδιά έχω έναν dublex 100Watt με 2 504 και ecc81 ecc83 ecc83 
> 
> Μπορώ να τον χρησιμοποιήσω για να διαμορφώσω σε πομπό? Αν ναι πώς θα το συνδέσω? Δεν υπάρχει τύλιγμα με αντίσταση της τάξεως των kΩ Νομίζω πάει μέχρι 16Ω....
> Εκεί από επάνω γράφει με το χέρι 110V....
> 
> Καμιά βοήθειά?
> 
> Βάζω και μερικές φώτο....
> 
> ...



Dublex έχω και εγώ, μόνο που δεν έχει μετασχηματιστή διαμόρφωσης. Απ' ότι ρώτησα αυτοί με τους μετασχηματιστές διαμόρφωσης ήταν ειδική παραγγελία.

----------


## GREG

ΟΧΙ

----------


## GREG

oχι δεν μπορουμε να διαμορφοσουμε σημα απο ταλαντοση σε μηχανηματα με λυχνιες απο επομενη βαθμιδα μονο

----------


## ok1gr

Αν έχει τρίς βαθμίδες μπορούμε να διαμορφώσουμε από 2ή?

----------


## GREG

Μπορεις να διαμορφοσεις απο BUFFER αλλα αυτο το κανουμε οταν εχουμε μικρο ενισχυτη σηνυθως αυτο δημιουργει το προβλημα να μην ειναι κεντρο η διαμορφοση μας  τι μηχανημα εχεις και τι ενισχυτη ???????

----------


## ok1gr

Πομπός 80W σαν του σχεδίου παραπάνω ενισχυτές έχω:
1. sony 2x130W rms 4-16Ω
2. dyblex (2xel504) 100W 4-16Ω
3. kenwood Αυτοκινήτου 4x75W@2Ω και 4x50W στα 4Ω
4. philips vintage 2x12W (4- :Cool: 

και μερικούς ακόμα....

Λέω να χρησιμοποιήσω τον transistoriko τον sony και αργότερα τον dublex μόλις έρθουν οι λάμπες...

Δεν θα το κάνω λόγο μικρού ενισχυτή αλλά λόγο κόστους μετασχηματιστή!

----------


## GREG

βαλε τον 100αρι απο ανοδο και εισαι ωραιος

----------


## ok1gr

Μόλις παρήγειλα μετασχηματιστή για διαμόρφωση 80W, 600mA στο τύλιγμα των kΩ με μεσαίες λήψεις και από την άλλη μεριά 8Ω με μεσαία στα 4Ω. Απλό χωρίς πατάκια και τέτοια....

Τιμή 52E

και 220V-->6.3V @5A τιμή 13E

Τί λέτε είναι ok?

----------


## GREG

μια χαρα εισαι

----------

> Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εαν μπορούμε να διαμορφώσουμε από άνοδο στον ταλαντωτή και στη συνέχεια να μπεί η βαθμίδα ενίσχυσης και γιατί διαμορφώνουμε πάντα αυτήν(την ενισχύτρια)?
> 
> Με εκτίμηση Γιάννης 511



Μπορουμε να διαμορφωσουμε ΑΜ σε οποιο σταδιο θελουμε  :Exclamation:   Μαλιστα ετσι διαχωριζεται σε Low Level & High Level AM modulator... Ναι, δεν εχει να κανει με ποσοστο αλλα με σταδιο διαμορφωσεως... 

Τωρα τι κερδιζουμε και τι χανουμε  :Question:   Οπως σε καθε τι στην ζωη κατι πρεπει να δωσεις για να παρεις... 
Σε Low Level μπορουμε να πετυχουμε πολυ καλυτερη ποιοτητα ΑΣ με πολυ χαμηλο, ως αδιαφορο, κοσοτς διαμορφωτη... 
Το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι ΟΛΑ τα επομενα σταδια ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ να ειναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΙΚΑ (πραγματικης ταξης Α')  :Exclamation:   Αυτο συνεπαγεται οτι ολα θα εχουν αποδωσει 25% πραγμα που σημαινει οτι θα καταναλωνουμε πχ 4W για να παρουμε 1W στο α' σταδιο, 40W για να παρουμε 10W στο β' σταδιο, 400 για να παρουμε 100W στο γ' σταδιο και 4000 για να παρουμε 1000W στο τελευταιο σταδιο! Συνολικα δηλαδη θα εχουμε καταναλωσει 4444W 
Με High Level AM modulator το κοστος, ειδικα λογω του μετασχηματιστη διαμορφωσεως, ανεβαινει ραγδαια  :Exclamation:  Η ποιοτητα του ΑΣ εξαρταται κατα 90% απο τον Μ/Τ διαμορφωσεως και σιγουρα ΔΕΝ μπορει να εχει ιδιαιτερα μεγαλο ευρος ΑΣ ζωνης (βασικα λογω του πυρηνα του Μ/Σ)  :Exclamation:  9 με 11KHz θεωρουνται το λιγοτερο ΑΡΙΣΤΑ σε αυτην την περιπτωση, και συνηθως "δυσκολα"  :Exclamation:  
Βεβαια κερδιζουμε κατι σημαντικο  :Idea:   Καταναλωση ισχυος του πομπου μας  :Question:   Επειδη εδω διαμορφωνουμε ΜΟΝΟ το τελικο σταδιο ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ σε κανενα σταδιο RF  :Idea:  
Αυτο δινει την δυνατοτητα κατασκευης ενος πομπου με χρηση βαθμιδων υψηλης αποδωσεως, μεχρι και 90% στους συγχρονους  :Exclamation:   Τι σημαινει αυτο? Οτι θελουμε πχ 1.1W για να παρουμε 1W στο α' σταδιο, 11W για να παρουμε 10W στο β' σταδιο, 110 για να παρουμε 100W στο γ' σταδιο και 1100 για να παρουμε 1000W στο τελευταιο σταδιο! Συνολικα δηλαδη θα εχουμε καταναλωσει 1222.1W και θα εχουμε εξοδο 1000W... 
Τα υπολοιπα τα αφηνω σε εσας να τα σκεφτειτε  :Wink:

----------


## kostas30

:OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## ReFas

Να και ένας που μιλάει με τεχνικούς όρους.   :Cool:  
Φίλε Fmradio μιας και χρησιμοποιούμαι συντονιζομενο κύκλωμα στην έξοδο μπορούμε να δουλέψουμε σε τάξη B με μικρή παραμόρφωση και λίγο καλύτερη απόδοση, περίπου 30% στο αδιαμόρφωτο φέρον σήμα και μέχρι 50% και κάτι στο μαξιμουμ της διαμόρφωσης. (Σε αντίθεση με την τάξη Α που έχουμε σταθερή απόδοση είτε έχουμε διαμόρφωση είτε όχι)
Επί ευκαιρίας, τα ίδια ποσοστά απόδοσης περίπου, έχουμε και στης διαμορφώσεις από τα διάφορα πλέγματα (σκριν, ανασταλτικο, οδηγο, καθοδο) μιας και λειτουργούν σαν  linear και αυτοί.

Και μιας και ο ανθρώπινος νους δε μένει ήσυχος σκαρφίστηκαν διάφοροι τρόποι για να έχουμε Linear  με απόδοση εφάμιλλη της τάξης C οπότε έχουμε κύρια τους πιο κάτω τρόπους.
1) Chireix Outphasing Modulated Amplifier
2) Doherty Amplifier
3) Terman-Woodyard Modulated Amplifier
4) Dome Modulated Amplifier
Από αυτούς ο Doherty έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ευρέως στα ΑΜ, και μια παραλλαγή (Screen Modulated Doherty-type Amplifier της Continental Electronics πολύ σε πομπούς βραχέων).
Το μειονέκτημα σε όλους αυτούς τους τρόπους είναι ότι περιέχουν κάποια δυκτιωματα πηνίων πυκνωτών και πρέπει να ρυθμιστούν με τέτοιο τρόπο που είναι σχετικά εύκολο να γίνει σε μια συχνότητα , αλλά δεν επιτρέπει την εύκολη μεταφορά σε άλλη συχνότητα αμέσως.
Η απόδοση κυμαίνεται περίπου στα 65 με 80%.

(90% απόδοση που την βρήκες  :Question:   κανα πομπό της Harris για τα ΑΜ με PDM διαμόρφωση είδες  :Question:  )

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Κάτι άσχετο-σχετικό: Πώς μπορούμε να διαμορφώσουμε έναν πομπό ΑΜ με τα 12khZ IF που βγάζει το Dream ώστε να εκπέμπουμε ψηφιακά στα ΑΜ (DRM) ?

----------


## Giannis511

Το πρόγραμμα Dream είναι για αποδιαμόρφωση της IF για το DRM.Έχω ψαχτεί πολύ με αυτό.Στην Ελλάδα ελάχιστοι το γνωρίζουν...

----------

> Το πρόγραμμα Dream είναι για αποδιαμόρφωση της IF για το DRM.Έχω ψαχτεί πολύ με αυτό.Στην Ελλάδα ελάχιστοι το γνωρίζουν...



Το Dream εχει ενα Patch που το κανει DRM Encoder για πειραματικη χρηση... Και ναι μεν γινεται να διαμορφωση ενα ΑΜ πομπο αλλα με οτι παιζει εδω δεν προβλεπω να μπορεσει να ακουστει ουτε για τεστ... σε ολα τα ψηφιακα ειδη διαμορφωσεων ΑΜ παιζει σημαντικο ρολο η IPM απο σταδια πομπων μεχρι (και ειδικοτερα μαλιστα) της κεραιας εκπομπης... Με συρματα 20 - 40 μετρων και συντονιστικα βραχυνσεως απο κατω το IPM ειναι μαλλον ανεξελεγκτο η στην καλυτερη δεν εχει προβλεφθη / μετρηθει... 
Παντως σε φορτιακι παιζει καλα σε εξοδο IRF530...

----------

> Να και ένας που μιλάει με τεχνικούς όρους.   
> Φίλε Fmradio μιας και χρησιμοποιούμαι συντονιζομενο κύκλωμα στην έξοδο μπορούμε να δουλέψουμε σε τάξη B με μικρή παραμόρφωση και λίγο καλύτερη απόδοση, περίπου 30% στο αδιαμόρφωτο φέρον σήμα και μέχρι 50% και κάτι στο μαξιμουμ της διαμόρφωσης. (Σε αντίθεση με την τάξη Α που έχουμε σταθερή απόδοση είτε έχουμε διαμόρφωση είτε όχι)
> Επί ευκαιρίας, τα ίδια ποσοστά απόδοσης περίπου, έχουμε και στης διαμορφώσεις από τα διάφορα πλέγματα (σκριν, ανασταλτικο, οδηγο, καθοδο) μιας και λειτουργούν σαν  linear και αυτοί.
> 
> Και μιας και ο ανθρώπινος νους δε μένει ήσυχος σκαρφίστηκαν διάφοροι τρόποι για να έχουμε Linear  με απόδοση εφάμιλλη της τάξης C οπότε έχουμε κύρια τους πιο κάτω τρόπους.
> 1) Chireix Outphasing Modulated Amplifier
> 2) Doherty Amplifier
> 3) Terman-Woodyard Modulated Amplifier
> 4) Dome Modulated Amplifier
> ...



ReFas παραπανω καλα ειναι και οντως ισχυουν στην πλειοψηφια τους... Βεβαια εδω ας ξεκιναμε με τα βασικα, οταν μαλιστα καποιος ρωταει αν γινεται μονο απο τελικη βαθμιδα διαμορφωση ΑΜ, γιατι αλλοιως αν μιλησουμε σε βαθος θα χαθει η βαση... 

(90%... ειπα σε ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟΥΣ τελευταιας γενιας πομπους... Χαρις... Αλεξιου  :Laughing:  , BE  :Exclamation:   κα)

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Giannis511
> 
> Το πρόγραμμα Dream είναι για αποδιαμόρφωση της IF για το DRM.Έχω ψαχτεί πολύ με αυτό.Στην Ελλάδα ελάχιστοι το γνωρίζουν...
> 
> 
> 
> Το Dream εχει ενα Patch που το κανει DRM Encoder για πειραματικη χρηση... Και ναι μεν γινεται να διαμορφωση ενα ΑΜ πομπο αλλα με οτι παιζει εδω δεν προβλεπω να μπορεσει να ακουστει ουτε για τεστ... σε ολα τα ψηφιακα ειδη διαμορφωσεων ΑΜ παιζει σημαντικο ρολο η IPM απο σταδια πομπων μεχρι (και ειδικοτερα μαλιστα) της κεραιας εκπομπης... Με συρματα 20 - 40 μετρων και συντονιστικα βραχυνσεως απο κατω το IPM ειναι μαλλον ανεξελεγκτο η στην καλυτερη δεν εχει προβλεφθη / μετρηθει... 
> Παντως σε φορτιακι παιζει καλα σε εξοδο IRF530...



Δηλαδή θέλει καλή κεραία και πομπό ?
Δεν χρειάζεται patch απλά να ξεκίνημα με " -t "
Αν απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω από το post σου χρειάζεται κεραία 75 (l/4) και όχι  20 - 40 μετρα τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημμα...(ή μήπως λέω βλακείες ?   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

(Οποιος θέλει το dream και βαριέται να κάνει compile ας πει να το ανεβάσω)

----------


## Giannis511

Το % ποσοστό διαμόρφωσης τι εννούμε?Οτι διαμορφώνεται κάποιο ποσοστό του φέροντος?Γιατί στην ΑΜ χρειαζόμαστε υψηλή ισχύ στον ενισχυτή διαμορφώσεως?  :Very Happy:

----------

> Το % ποσοστό διαμόρφωσης τι εννούμε?Οτι διαμορφώνεται κάποιο ποσοστό του φέροντος?Γιατί στην ΑΜ χρειαζόμαστε υψηλή ισχύ στον ενισχυτή διαμορφώσεως?



Διαβασε εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1721 και λογικα θα σου λυθουν αυτες οι αποριες...

----------

> Δηλαδή θέλει καλή κεραία και πομπό ?
> Δεν χρειάζεται patch απλά να ξεκίνημα με " -t "
> Αν απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω από το post σου χρειάζεται κεραία 75 (l/4) και όχι  20 - 40 μετρα τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημμα...(ή μήπως λέω βλακείες ?   )



Η κεραια με ΟΛΟ το συστημα συντονισμου και προσαρμογης της απαιτειται να εχει οσο το δυνατον καλυτερη ΦΑΣΙΚΗ συμπεριφορα σε σχεση με το ευρος ζωνης που χρειαζεται. Δηλαδη να μην διαφοροποιει φασικα το εκπεμπομενο σημα εντος +/-15KHz... τουλαχιστον... Ενας πολυ οξυς συντονισμος της κεραιας θα δημιουργησει μεγαλο IPM δημιουργωντας ανεπιθυμητα φαινομενα, τοσο στην εξοδο του πομπου οσο και στο ακτινοβολουμενο σημα...

----------


## Giannis511

:OK:  Ευχαριστώ πολύ τα κατάλαβα να είσαστε καλά!

----------

